# Things still going well...



## husbandinthemking (Oct 3, 2008)

I just stopped back to report on my status. My wife and I are happy and are planning another vacation in a few months. So far, no issues have come up. I try and keep her feelings in mind and listen carefully everytime we talk. (For those who don't know me, I would cut her off in mid-sentence every time she spoke.) I have to admit, it is tough sometimes, but my marriage and family are worth it.

Now, if I could only find a job... *sigh*:scratchhead:


----------



## mrslmndz (Apr 14, 2009)

I am so happy for you. Your family is sure worth it and you know what good things will come to you and soon you will find a job.


----------



## Rhea (May 16, 2009)

Nice to hear a success story in the making, sure does bring light here once in a while. Good luck work hard, it's paying off, keep going.

Much luck.
Rhea


----------



## husbandinthemking (Oct 3, 2008)

Yeah. She is even being very supportive in me finding a new job also.

Anyone need a web design/developer/product support tech in central NJ? LOL


----------



## Corpuswife (Apr 24, 2009)

Congrats! I know it takes a heck of alot of work to pull something like this off! Keep on updating....


----------

